# [LiveCD] Création d'un LiveCD un peu spécial (résolu)

## _kal_

Salut tout le monde!

Voilà, j'était en train de me demandé s'il était possible de creer un mini CD proposant ceci :

1/ Le LiveCD Gentoo 2005.0 x86

2/ Le LiveCD Gentoo 2005.0 AMD64

3/ Le cd "netinstall" de Debian Sarge

4/ un Mini CD contenant jsute l'installeur Anaconda de FC4 en vue d'une installation via NFS

Le choix de l'installation d'une de ces 3 distribs se ferait au boot en renseignant le bon paramètre, example :

 *Quote:*   

> linux gentoo-amd64
> 
> ou
> 
> linux gentoo-x86
> ...

 

Ces 3 distrib sont celles que j'install le plus, au dépend de la config de la machine ciblé. Réunir les 2 LiveCD de gentoo + le MiniCD Debian devrai être possible. Cependant, pour FC4, il faudrai juste "ripper" l'installeur, et la ca doit être coton  :Embarassed: 

Voilà j'aimerai savoir si c'est possible, et dans ce cas être aiguillé vers le chemin à suivre  :Wink: 

EDIT:HOWTO disponible ici:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-353490-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.htmlLast edited by _kal_ on Mon Jun 27, 2005 1:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Trevoke

Si tu prends les LiveCD minimum de Gentoo, tu as environ 60 megas par LiveCD donc 120 megas pour ca. Je ne connais pas les tailles pour Netinstall ou pour l'autre..

Sinon, je suppose que tu peux juste les mettre dans differents paths et ensuite faire un chroot dans le path que tu veux, mais je vois mal GRUB s'occuper de ca.. Quoi que... C'est peut-etre possible.

Considere l'utilisation d'une cle USB cependant, ca a plus de place, tu peux partitionner, et tu peux booter a partir de ca.

----------

## _kal_

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Si tu prends les LiveCD minimum de Gentoo, tu as environ 60 megas par LiveCD donc 120 megas pour ca. Je ne connais pas les tailles pour Netinstall ou pour l'autre..
> 
> Sinon, je suppose que tu peux juste les mettre dans differents paths et ensuite faire un chroot dans le path que tu veux, mais je vois mal GRUB s'occuper de ca.. Quoi que... C'est peut-etre possible.
> 
> Considere l'utilisation d'une cle USB cependant, ca a plus de place, tu peux partitionner, et tu peux booter a partir de ca.

 

Les netinstall de Debian font environ 110/120 Mo. De plus, l'installeur de Fedora doit pouvoir tenir sur quelques Mo. C'est pas con cet histoire de partitionner sur cleusb, grub ne rencontrerai pas beaucoup de problème  :Wink: 

Mais bon c'est pas n'importe quel carte mère qui est capable de booter sur de l'usb, donc je préférerai un CD  :Rolling Eyes: 

J'vais essayer d'analyser les structures de LiveCD proposant plusieurs WM, par expl celui-ci http://lxnay.no-ip.org/

N'ayant aucune compétence dans ce domaine, ca va etre coton  :Laughing: 

----------

## Trevoke

Oui mais lancer plusieurs WM c'est quand meme vachement simple en comparaison.

Toi, tu essayes carrement de changer quel kernel et quel userland tu va utiliser...

----------

## _kal_

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Oui mais lancer plusieurs WM c'est quand meme vachement simple en comparaison.
> 
> Toi, tu essayes carrement de changer quel kernel et quel userland tu va utiliser...

 

 :Confused: 

En fait au début j'voulai juste faire un mini-cd pour la FC4 car il n'accepte jamais mes DVD et donc graver un DVD pour une install en NFS... Et puis apres j'me suis dit, autant integrer aussi les livecd de gentoo et les netinstall de debian, comme ca adieu la multitudes de cd qui traine sur mon bureau  :Laughing: 

Mais bon je ne sais pas par ou commencer  :Rolling Eyes:  Doi bien y'avoir un système  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## _kal_

Bon j'ai trouvé l'installeur Anaconda de Fedora. C'est un petit fichier iso de 6 Mo :

```
vdr ~ # ll /mnt/nfs-exports/FC4-i386/images/

total 99M

-rw-r--r--  2 root root 6,5M jun  7 04:39 boot.iso

...
```

 *Quote:*   

> The boot.iso file is an ISO 9660 image of a bootable CD-ROM.  It is useful
> 
> in cases where the CD-ROM installation method is not desired, but the
> 
> CD-ROM's boot speed would be an advantage.
> ...

 

Donc maintenant me reste à  savoir comment intégrer les netinstall de debian et les livecd de gentoo! J'vais essayer de poister dans la partie du forum "Other Things Gentoo" pour voir... :=

----------

## _kal_

Bon en fait, je ne trouve pas trop comment faire. J'ai trouvé le wiki de gentoo proposant la créationd'un liveCD gentoo, mais c'est aps ca que je veux faire. Pourtant, dans le magasine Linux+DVD, ils proposent un DVD multi distribution ; il suffit de tapper slax pour lancer slax, ubuntu pour lancer l'install d'ubuntu etc...  :Smile: 

C'est donc théoriquement possible. De plus, leur bootloader est ISOLINUX. Mais bon j'y connais rien. :Embarassed: 

Si quelqu'un pouvais juste m'aiguiller vers un site qui va bien  :Wink: 

----------

## antoine

Bonjour,

Pour obtenir isolinux, tu dois d'abord emerger le package "syslinux" :

```
$ emerge -av syslinux
```

Tu trouvera le fichier "isolinux.bin" dans le répertoire "/usr/lib/syslinux".

Tu dois alors créer un fichier isolinux.txt pour la configuration.

Voilà un petit exemple d'un fichier "isolinux.cfg" (tu dois lui donner ce nom pour que ça fonctionne) :

```
 prompt 1

timeout 0

display isolinux.txt

default linux

label linux

kernel vmlinuz

append root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ro initrd=initrd.img ramdisk_size=98304
```

Pour graver, tu dois lancer une commande du genre :

```
mkisofs -o <isoimage> \

                -b isolinux/isolinux.bin -c isolinux/boot.cat \

                -no-emul-boot -boot-load-size 4 -boot-info-table \

                <root-of-iso-tree>

```

Tu trouvera plus d'infos sur isolinux dans le répertoire "/usr/share/doc/syslinux-X.X.X".

Pourrais-tu poster le fichier "isolinux.cfg" de ton magazine Linux+DVD ? Ca m'aiderait sûrement à pouvoir t'aider  :Smile: 

En effet, je vois pas très bien comment on peut intégrer plusieurs distribution live différentes sur un seule CD étant donné que généralement ce qui se trouve sur l'iso (les répertoires qui ne seront pas chargés en mémoire) est généralement assez dépendant du contenu de l'initrd (ce qui est chargé en mémoire). Alors si tu met plusieurs distrib live sur la même iso ça peut vite être le bordel.

Sûrement qu'ils emploient une solution miracle que je ne connais pas  :Smile: 

 (et que j'aimerais bien connaître)

Sinon, va toujours voir ce lien qui explique une méthode générale de création d'un Live CD : http://lea-linux.org/software/soft_grave/cdrtbt.html

Bon amusement  :Smile: 

----------

## _kal_

Bonjour tout le monde  :Cool: 

La création de mon LiveCD avance a grand pas. En fait, c'est plutot simple, c'est juste l'ecriture d'iun fichier de configuration pour isolinux qu'il faut faire, comme le soulignait antoine.

La syntaxe est trés siumple, on designe le chemin du kernel avec ses options et ca rulez. Par exemple :

 *Quote:*   

> label fedora
> 
>   kernel /fedora/i386/vmlinuz
> 
>   append initrd=/fedora/i386/initrd.img ramdisk_size=8192
> ...

 

Le kernel de fedora se trouve donc ici : /fedora/i386/vmlinuz

On lui passe les options : initrd=/fedora/i386/initrd.img ramdisk_size=8192

Enfin, on le lance si et seulement si l'utilisateur tape "fedora" au boot: prompt.

Vous trouverez ici mon fichier isolinux.cfg complet.

@Antoine : Voici le fichier de configuration de LinuxDVD : isolinux.cfg

Cependant, le lancement de Fedora marche parfaitement, mais celui de gentoo plante! En fait, il arrive pas a faire le chroot du cd il me semble. Voici un screenshot de l'erreur :

http://img97.echo.cx/img97/2435/captureqemu5ti.png

En fait, faudrai pouvoir donner une option de chroot au kernel, mais j'sais pas du tout comment ca marche. Quelqu'un connnait il un lien expliquant les options possibles d'un kernel ?

----------

## _kal_

Bon j'arrive a contourner le probleme de lancement des LiveCD Gentoo en placant les fichier livecdamd64.squashfs et livecdx86.squashfs à la racine!  :Very Happy: 

Mon isolinux.cfg devient alors (pour le livecd x86 par expl):

 *Quote:*   

> label gentoo
> 
>   kernel /gentoo/x86/gentoo
> 
>   append initrd=/gentoo/x86/gentoo.igz root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc looptype=squashfs loop=/livecdx86.squashfs udev nodevfs cdroot vga=791 dokeymap splash=silent,theme:livecd-2005.0
> ...

 

Cependant est il possible d'eviter le dokeymap en forcant le keymap à fr-latin1 par exemple ?

----------

## _kal_

http://kalhfr.free.fr/linux/divers/debian.png

Fuck !!

Si quelqu'un sait comment contourner ce cdcheck  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## zdra

il fait sans doutes un checksum, regarde si t'as pas un md5 qqpart à modifier ?

----------

## _kal_

 *zdra wrote:*   

> il fait sans doutes un checksum, regarde si t'as pas un md5 qqpart à modifier ?

 

Justement, c'est ce que je suis en train de chercher, mais bon j'ai pas les soures de l'installer et j'y connai rien en programmation  :Confused: 

----------

## _kal_

Il y a un fichier md5sum.txt à la racine contenant la somme md5 de tout les fichiers du CD Debian. Cependant, je ne pense pas que ce soit un "md5sum-check" qui soit fait car la détection se fait en une seconde :

 *Quote:*   

> Jun 24 12:13:18 cdrom-detect: CDROM-mount succeded: device=/dev/cdroms/cdrom0
> 
> Jun 24 12:13:18 cdrom-detect: CDROM-mount succeded: The avalaible CD is not a Debian CD!

 

Le programme cdrom-detect doit surement verifier le nom du cd à partir duquel on tente l'installation. Comment puis je connaitre le label d'un cd à partir de l'iso ? Je ne vais pas graver l'iso de sarge juste pour ca...  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## _kal_

En effet, il check bien le nom du cd :

http://kalhfr.free.fr/linux/divers/debian-officiel.png

Il faut que je trouve ou est cette routine  :Mad: 

----------

## dyurne

juste un indice passant ici il y a un gars qui a fait un script qui check si les cds debian sont "officiels", si ce script qui est utilisé dans le cd debian alors ton problème devrait être vite réglé, il suffira de changer les md5 en bas du fichier.

bon courage.

----------

## boozo

'alute 

tu es sur qu'il passe par le cdlabel et pas le md5 ? tu as vérifié çà comment ?

celà me semble étrange...  :Confused: 

----------

## _kal_

 *dyurne wrote:*   

> juste un indice passant ici il y a un gars qui a fait un script qui check si les cds debian sont "officiels", si ce script qui est utilisé dans le cd debian alors ton problème devrait être vite réglé, il suffira de changer les md5 en bas du fichier.
> 
> bon courage.

 

Malheureusement, ils ne proedent pas ainsi je pense. Il y a un utilitaire compri dans le kernel de boot qui s'appelle 'cdrom-checker'. Je n'ai pas les source de ce fichier et je ne sais pas donc comme se fait la detection. Pourtant, si les programmeur de ubuntu arrive a ripper l'installeur, c'est que c'est possible  :Laughing: 

----------

## _kal_

 *boozo wrote:*   

> 'alute 
> 
> tu es sur qu'il passe par le cdlabel et pas le md5 ? tu as vérifié çà comment ?
> 
> celà me semble étrange... 

 

Coucou  :Wink: 

Bah deja le check se fait en une seconde, ce qui est rapide pour un md5 check. D'autre part, regarde ce screenshot :

http://kalhfr.free.fr/linux/divers/debian-officiel.png

Ce screenshot a été pris lors de l'emulation d'une install Debian Sarge a partir de l'iso original. Avec mon iso a moi, il m'envoi pété  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## boozo

j'ai ce type d'info avec les md5 dans le jidgo, c'est qqch comme "ShortInfo='Debian GNU/Linux testing "Sarge" - Official Snapshot i386 Binary-1' " mais malheureusement je n'ai pas d'iso gravé sous la main pour te filer l'info  :Confused: 

----------

## _kal_

Bon bah j'crois que j'vais laisser tombé debian sur ce cd  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## boozo

essayes cà pour voir 

```
 isoinfo -d -i <name_iso>
```

  :Wink: 

----------

## _kal_

 *boozo wrote:*   

> essayes cà pour voir 
> 
> ```
>  isoinfo -d -i <name_iso>
> ```
> ...

 

Pas mal ce programme, merci  :Wink: 

```
kal@nice ~/Kalive/debian/i386 $  isoinfo -d -i /mnt/250GO/Distribution_Linux/debian/debian-31r0a-i386-netinst.iso

CD-ROM is in ISO 9660 format

System id: LINUX

Volume id: Debian 3.1 r0a i386 Bin-1

Volume set id:

Publisher id:

Data preparer id:

Application id: MKISOFS ISO 9660/HFS FILESYSTEM BUILDER & CDRECORD CD-R/DVD CREATOR (C) 1993 E.YOUNGDALE (C) 1997 J.PEARSON/J.SCHILLING

Copyright File id:

Abstract File id:

Bibliographic File id:

Volume set size is: 1

Volume set sequence number is: 1

Logical block size is: 2048

Volume size is: 55440

El Torito VD version 1 found, boot catalog is in sector 546

Joliet with UCS level 3 found

Rock Ridge signatures version 1 found

Eltorito validation header:

    Hid 1

    Arch 0 (x86)

    ID ''

    Key 55 AA

    Eltorito defaultboot header:

        Bootid 88 (bootable)

        Boot media 0 (No Emulation Boot)

        Load segment 0

        Sys type 0

        Nsect 4

        Bootoff 223 547

```

EDIT: je suis déjà en train de tenter l'install avec le Volume ID "Debian 3.1 r0a i386 Bin-1" vous inquietez pas  :Laughing: 

----------

## _kal_

Bon bah ca marche toujours pas, meme avec le meme volume id! La ca peu venir que du MD5 je pense, mais j'sais po comment faire  :Mad: 

----------

## _kal_

En fait, il faudrai que je modifie le kernel de boot pour faire sauter le script "cdrom-checker". Je ne sais pas si celui ci se trouve dans le kernel de boot ou dans l'initrd, mais est il possible de decompacté ces fichiers et d'ensuite les recompatcer apres ma modif ?

----------

## kwenspc

bah ou alors tu te refais un kernel de boot à la mano. 

je sais qu'on peut décompresser un kernel compilé et compréssé mais comment ça je sais pas   :Confused: 

l'autre solution mais peu être plus conraingnante, je sais pas, serait d'avoir 1 panel de noyaux (x86 compatible, 64bits compatibles, ppc compatibles, sparc compatible etc...) 

on choisirait le noyau et la distrib a démarré avec.

ça pourrait être pas mal. mais ça doit ptet être plus lourd à faire...

----------

## _kal_

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> bah ou alors tu te refais un kernel de boot à la mano. 
> 
> je sais qu'on peut décompresser un kernel compilé et compréssé mais comment ça je sais pas  
> 
> l'autre solution mais peu être plus conraingnante, je sais pas, serait d'avoir 1 panel de noyaux (x86 compatible, 64bits compatibles, ppc compatibles, sparc compatible etc...) 
> ...

 

 Bah refaire un kernel de boot a la mano, je ne sais pas faire. Et puis, il faut y integrer le script d'installation, donc l'extraire du kernel de boot officiel de Sarge  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## boozo

dans l'iso de deb tu dois avoir un fichier de md5 normalement donc après si tu fais le checksum avec ce fichier qu'est-ce que ça donne ?

[Edit] : doit m^ y avoir un fichier .disk/info avec une ligne similaire à ce qui te sort dans les logs donc dans ta première idée, c'est peut-être çà qu'il vérifie...  :Rolling Eyes: 

[/Edit]

----------

## _kal_

 *boozo wrote:*   

> dans l'iso de deb tu dois avoir un fichier de md5 normalement donc après si tu fais le checksum avec ce fichier qu'est-ce que ça donne ?

 

Bah effectivement a la racine du cd j'ai le fichier md5sum.txt. Il contient la somme MD5 de tout les fichier du CD. La somme ne peut etre que la meme sur mon CD non-officielle puisque je n'ai rien modifié à la structure du CD. Je cherche comment on check une somme MD5  :Rolling Eyes: 

 :Arrow:  []

----------

## Trevoke

man md5sum

----------

## _kal_

 *boozo wrote:*   

> dans l'iso de deb tu dois avoir un fichier de md5 normalement donc après si tu fais le checksum avec ce fichier qu'est-ce que ça donne ?
> 
> [Edit] : doit m^ y avoir un fichier .disk/info avec une ligne similaire à ce qui te sort dans les logs donc dans ta première idée, c'est peut-être çà qu'il vérifie... 
> 
> [/Edit]

 

Ouaip j'vu la ligne, j'ai mis "Kalive" qui est le label de mon CD mais ca change rien  :Sad: 

----------

## _kal_

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> man md5sum

 

Yep c'est bon, je suis en train de check la. Avait oublier c'était quoi la commande  :Laughing: 

----------

## _kal_

Bon le md5sum de .disk/info n'était plus bon puisque j'avais changé le contenu. J'ai donc remis l'ancien, refait l'iso avec le meme VOlume ID que l'iso d'origine et ca ne marche toujours pas.  :Shocked: 

J'ai posté sur la mailing list de debian, mais le gars qui s'occupe de la publi est en WE jusque Lundi, va falloir attendre. Ralala, vive la communauté gentoo quand même  :Very Happy: 

----------

## _kal_

Bon y'a du neuf!!

Alors, si je met l'ensemble de la structure du cd debian a la racine de mno LiveCD et non dans un dossier du genre /debian/i386/  ,alors ca marche !!

Mais bon moi j'veu aussi la version netinstall amd64, donc j'veu po de ca  :Mad: 

A mon avis, il arrive pas a trouver le fichier md5sum.txt puisque celui ci se trouve dans /debian/i386 alors qu'il cherche a la racine /

C'est pour ca que je me fait envoyé pété! Est il possible de chrooté via une option "append" au kernel ? Si oui c'est gagné  :Smile: 

----------

## pijalu

 *_kal_ wrote:*   

> Bon y'a du neuf!!
> 
> Alors, si je met l'ensemble de la structure du cd debian a la racine de mno LiveCD et non dans un dossier du genre /debian/i386/  ,alors ca marche !!
> 
> Mais bon moi j'veu aussi la version netinstall amd64, donc j'veu po de ca 
> ...

 

Le script utiliser pour le cd check est http://packages.debian.org/testing/debian-installer/cdrom-detect

La section de code du cd check pour la validiter du cd est

```

if [ -e /cdrom/.disk/info ] ; then

   CDNAME=`cat /cdrom/.disk/info`

   log "Detected CD '$CDNAME'"

else

   log "The available CD is not a Debian CD!"

   umount /cdrom

   db_input critical cdrom-detect/wrong-cd || [ $? -eq 30 ]

   db_go

   exit 1 

fi

```

Si tu crees un dans la root du cd une dir .disk et dedans un fichier "info" avec le label de ton disk ca doit le faire... en tout cas passer l'etape du cd-check....

C'est pas tester mais ca doit le faire...

----------

## boozo

 *pijalu wrote:*   

> La section de code du cd check pour la validiter du cd est
> 
> Code:
> 
> if [ -e /cdrom/.disk/info ] ; then
> ...

 

...ben moi pas glop alors j'avais édité mon post pour çà  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## pijalu

 *boozo wrote:*   

>  *pijalu wrote:*   La section de code du cd check pour la validiter du cd est
> 
> Code:
> 
> if [ -e /cdrom/.disk/info ] ; then
> ...

 

C'est juste pour etre complet  :Razz: 

et ajouter que le .disk DOIT etre dans la root du cd-live, et contenir le fichier info et pas dans /debian/.disk/

----------

## _kal_

Génial les gars je test ca de suite !

Je laise tout dans /debian/i386 et je met le dossie .disk a la racine / !

Croisons les doigts  :Very Happy: 

----------

## pijalu

Si la suite marche pas, trouve dans l'iso un fichier cdrom.detect 

il doit etre dans le initrd de debian, tu dois le monter en loop (par ex dans /mnt/initrd)

```

mkdir /mnt/initrd

mount -t ext2 -o loop /boot/initrd-evms /mnt/initrd

```

puis

```

find /mnt/initrd -iname cd-rom.detect

```

Dans ce fichier, remplace

```

for distlink in stable testing unstable ; do

   relfile=/cdrom/dists/$distlink/Release

   if [ -e $relfile ] ; then

      suite=$(sed -n 's/^Suite: *//p' $relfile)

      log "Detected CD with '$suite' distribution"

      db_set mirror/suite $suite

      break

   fi

done

```

par 

```

for distlink in stable testing unstable ; do

   relfile=/cdrom/debian/dists/$distlink/Release

   if [ -e $relfile ] ; then

      suite=$(sed -n 's/^Suite: *//p' $relfile)

      log "Detected CD with '$suite' distribution"

      db_set mirror/suite $suite

      break

   fi

done

```

(remplace debian par la dir qui contient l'arbre debian)

DISCLAMER:Comme d'hab, c'est theorik et pas fort reflechit  :Wink: 

----------

## _kal_

 *pijalu wrote:*   

> Si ca marche pas, trouve dans l'iso un fichier cdrom.detect 
> 
> il doit etre dans le initrd de debian, tu dois le monter en loop (par ex dans /mnt/initrd)
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Effectivement ca ne marche pas. En fait il ne me met plus l'erreur du CD non Debian, mais il ne trouve plus les fichier à copier, comme tu l'as deviné ! J'vais donc tenter ta manip, qui est trés réfléchi je trouve  :Surprised: 

Merci  :Wink: 

----------

## pijalu

 *_kal_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Effectivement ca ne marche pas. En fait il ne me met plus l'erreur du CD non Debian, mais il ne trouve plus les fichier à copier, comme tu l'as deviné ! J'vais donc tenter ta manip, qui est trés réfléchi je trouve 
> 
> Merci 

 

Mouis, mais ca va pas le faire (99% de chance)

Si ca marche pas, fodrait analyser le initrd et voir a quel moment faire des liens symbolique pour crée des liens symboliques ou chipoter pour monter en root la sous-structure du cd...

Pas reflechit: Pas la moindre id du contenu du fichier Release qu'il va lire  :Wink: Last edited by pijalu on Fri Jun 24, 2005 5:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## _kal_

Bon, il n'y a pas de fichier cdrom.detect  :Evil or Very Mad:  :

 *Quote:*   

> nice initrd # find /mnt/initrd/ -iname cdrom.detect -print
> 
> nice initrd #

 

Donc si je comprend bien, il faudrai renommer le chemin indiqué dans chaque fichier vers le dossier abritant Debian sur mon CD ?

J'espere qu'il n'y a pas trop de fichier à modifier  :Laughing: 

----------

## _kal_

Une idée serait de créer un liens de /cdrom vers /cdrom/debian/i386 au bon moment. En effet on ne peux pas le faire des le début car les pilotes ne sont pas encore chargée et donc le CD n'est pas monté.  :Shocked: 

EDIT: Contenu du fichier Release :

 *Quote:*   

> Origin: Debian
> 
> Label: Debian
> 
> Suite: stable
> ...

 Last edited by _kal_ on Fri Jun 24, 2005 5:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pijalu

 *_kal_ wrote:*   

> Bon, il n'y a pas de fichier cdrom.detect  :
> 
>  *Quote:*   nice initrd # find /mnt/initrd/ -iname cdrom.detect -print
> 
> nice initrd # 
> ...

 

Pas la moindre id, c'est debian  :Wink: 

Y'a kwa dans l'initrd ?

EDIT: Mwais, meme en changeant le cdcheck ca va pas aider....

----------

## _kal_

 *pijalu wrote:*   

>  *_kal_ wrote:*   Bon, il n'y a pas de fichier cdrom.detect  :
> 
>  *Quote:*   nice initrd # find /mnt/initrd/ -iname cdrom.detect -print
> 
> nice initrd # 
> ...

 

En gros il y a l'installeur Debian  :Laughing: 

```
nice initrd # ll lib/debian-installer-startup.d/

total 11

-rw-rw-rw-  1 root root  467 jan  1  1970 S01mount

-rw-rw-rw-  1 root root  150 jan  1  1970 S05acpi-linux-x86

-rw-rw-rw-  1 root root  170 jan  1  1970 S10syslog

-rw-rw-rw-  1 root root  135 jan  1  1970 S20templates

-rw-rw-rw-  1 root root  274 jan  1  1970 S30read-environment

-rw-rw-rw-  1 root root  103 jan  1  1970 S33usb-linux

-rw-rw-rw-  1 root root   49 jan  1  1970 S35term

-rw-rw-rw-  1 root root 1638 jan  1  1970 S38lowmem

-rw-rw-rw-  1 root root  438 jan  1  1970 S40framebuffer-module-linux-x86

-rwxrwxrwx  1 root root  264 jan  1  1970 S55kbd-chooser

```

```
nice initrd # ll lib/debian-installer.d/

total 6

-rw-rw-rw-  1 root root  49 jan  1  1970 S30term

-rw-rw-rw-  1 root root 143 jan  1  1970 S35framebuffer-linux

-rw-rw-rw-  1 root root 339 jan  1  1970 S40term-linux

-rw-rw-rw-  1 root root 250 jan  1  1970 S60frontend

-rw-rw-rw-  1 root root 302 jan  1  1970 S70menu-linux

-rw-rw-rw-  1 root root 114 jan  1  1970 S72menu-exit
```

----------

## pijalu

 *_kal_ wrote:*   

>  *pijalu wrote:*    *_kal_ wrote:*   Bon, il n'y a pas de fichier cdrom.detect  :
> 
>  *Quote:*   nice initrd # find /mnt/initrd/ -iname cdrom.detect -print
> 
> nice initrd # 
> ...

 

Tu peux me le sender a info@microsoft.com , j'ai envie de regarder ca de plus pres... promet rien mais je suis curieux  :Wink: Last edited by pijalu on Fri Jun 24, 2005 8:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## _kal_

 *pijalu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tu peux me le sender a pierre.poissinger at gmail.com , j'ai envie de regarder ca de plus pres... promet rien mais je suis curieux 

 

See your mails  :Wink: 

----------

## pijalu

 *_kal_ wrote:*   

>  *pijalu wrote:*   
> 
> Tu peux me le sender a pierre.poissinger at gmail.com , j'ai envie de regarder ca de plus pres... promet rien mais je suis curieux  
> 
> See your mails 

 

Check yours  :Wink: 

----------

## _kal_

 *pijalu wrote:*   

>  *_kal_ wrote:*    *pijalu wrote:*   
> 
> Tu peux me le sender a pierre.poissinger at gmail.com , j'ai envie de regarder ca de plus pres... promet rien mais je suis curieux  
> 
> See your mails  
> ...

 

Oki mecton je test !  :Wink: 

----------

## _kal_

Bon ca ne marche toujorus pas mais ca avance ! 

Regarde ces screenshot :

http://kalhfr.free.fr/linux/divers/debian3.png

http://kalhfr.free.fr/linux/divers/debian2.png

Il arrive a aller jusque /cdrom/debian/dists : c'est déjà pas mal !

Cependant, il n'a su trouver le nom de la distrib pendant la phase de check je pense. Peux tu me dire ce que tu a modifier ? Quel fichier ?

EDIT: Ca plante au niveau du prog main-menu, vais essayer de l'editer.

----------

## pijalu

 *_kal_ wrote:*   

> Bon ca ne marche toujorus pas mais ca avance ! 
> 
> Regarde ce screenshot :
> 
> http://kalhfr.free.fr/linux/divers/debian2.png
> ...

 

Ca a l'air d'approcher du but  :Smile: 

J'ai simplement modifier /usr/lib/debian-installer/retriever/cdrom-retriever 

et changer CDMNT en /cdrom/debian (c'etait /cdrom)

Je te send par mail un "nouveau" cdrom-retriever a copier dans l'initrd a la place, j'ai rajouter un check sur le dist et s'il ne le trouve pas (doit etre mis en place lors du cdcheck) utilise release

J'attends tes results

----------

## _kal_

 *pijalu wrote:*   

>  *_kal_ wrote:*   Bon ca ne marche toujorus pas mais ca avance ! 
> 
> Regarde ce screenshot :
> 
> http://kalhfr.free.fr/linux/divers/debian2.png
> ...

 

Oki mec je test, resultat dans quelques minutes  :Wink: 

----------

## _kal_

Ptin ca marche !!!

Incroyable, j'vais voir ce que t'as modifié car la j'suis sur le cul! La console a continué a mettre des messages de "debug" disant qu'il ne trouvait pas les fichier pourtant ca a marchai et ca continue l'install...

J'vais voir si l'iso d'origine met aussi ces message debug...

En tout cas chapeau bas et merci  :Wink: 

EDIT: Oui l'iso original met les meme message d'erreur/debug disant qu'il ne trouve pas certain paquet et qu'il les ignore donc. J'crois que la plus grande partie du boulot est fini  :Smile: 

----------

## pijalu

 *_kal_ wrote:*   

> Ptin ca marche !!!
> 
> Incroyable, j'vais voir ce que t'as modifié car la j'suis sur le cul! La console a continué a mettre des messages de "debug" disant qu'il ne trouvait pas les fichier pourtant ca a marchai et ca continue l'install...
> 
> J'vais voir si l'iso d'origine met aussi ces message debug...
> ...

 

Bene  :Very Happy: 

En gros les mod faite sont: 

* Changer dans cdrom-retriever la racine du cd debian

* Ajouter un test dans le cas ou le systeme trouve comme type de distrib une valeur vide, dans ce cas il prend stable ... pas trouver de script qui le place... pas dans le initrd en tout cas...

(Le plus chiant etant de devoir comprendre leur installeur....)

----------

## _kal_

 *pijalu wrote:*   

>  *_kal_ wrote:*   Ptin ca marche !!!
> 
> Incroyable, j'vais voir ce que t'as modifié car la j'suis sur le cul! La console a continué a mettre des messages de "debug" disant qu'il ne trouvait pas les fichier pourtant ca a marchai et ca continue l'install...
> 
> J'vais voir si l'iso d'origine met aussi ces message debug...
> ...

 

Ouaip, j'comprend rien aux 4 lignes de codes que t'a ajouter, faut queje me mette au script bash moi  :Rolling Eyes: 

En tout cas beau boulot!  :Wink: 

----------

## boozo

ben dites-moi on s'ammuse bien ici vous avez fini a ce que je vois...  :Smile: 

j'ai lu en diagonale depuis tout à l'heure mais va falloir un tip pour recadrer tout çà... histoire que les autres jouent aussi un peu avec ton cd et se fasse le leur eventuellement  :Wink: 

----------

## pijalu

 *_kal_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ouaip, j'comprend rien aux 4 lignes de codes que t'a ajouter, faut queje me mette au script bash moi 
> 
> En tout cas beau boulot! 

 

C'est simple: 

modif 1: CDMNT est utiliser comme "racine" du cdrom , je rajoute debian pour pointer vers la sous-directory debian qui contient ton cd

modif 2: l'installer recup dans sa db le type de distrib et l'utilise... le prob est que le fichier il ne l'a pas trouver , je rajoute donc un IF pour ce cas particulier, je place donc dans la variable suite stable et rajoute cette valeur dans la db de l'installer  :Smile: 

Pour les curieux et pour respecter la GPL: le patch (a applique sur le contenu de l'initrd d'une Sarge 3.1r0a (je crois  :Smile: )

(pour un contenu debian dans /debian)

```

--- ori/usr/lib/debian-installer/retriever/cdrom-retriever      1970-01-01 01:00:00.000000000 +0100

+++ mod/usr/lib/debian-installer/retriever/cdrom-retriever      2005-06-24 21:04:29.000000000 +0200

@@ -15,7 +15,7 @@

     log "info: $@"

 }

-CDMNT=/cdrom

+CDMNT=/cdrom/debian

 cmd="$1"

 shift

@@ -46,6 +46,11 @@

         touch "$1"

        if db_get mirror/suite; then

                suite=$RET

+               if [ -z $suite ]

+               then

+                       suite=stable

+                       db_set minor/suite $suite

+               fi

        else

                suite=stable

        fi

```

----------

## pijalu

 *boozo wrote:*   

> ben dites-moi on s'ammuse bien ici vous avez fini a ce que je vois... 
> 
> j'ai lu en diagonale depuis tout à l'heure mais va falloir un tip pour recadrer tout çà... histoire que les autres jouent aussi un peu avec ton cd et se fasse le leur eventuellement 

 

Un tip sur comment hacker l'install de debian sur un forum gentoo... ca va faire des heureux  :Wink: 

(sur ce je va editer mon email pour eviter des flames de debianistes...  :Wink:  )

----------

## _kal_

 *pijalu wrote:*   

>  *boozo wrote:*   ben dites-moi on s'ammuse bien ici vous avez fini a ce que je vois... 
> 
> j'ai lu en diagonale depuis tout à l'heure mais va falloir un tip pour recadrer tout çà... histoire que les autres jouent aussi un peu avec ton cd et se fasse le leur eventuellement  
> 
> Un tip sur comment hacker l'install de debian sur un forum gentoo... ca va faire des heureux 
> ...

 

 :Laughing: 

Nan mais c'est génial, maintenant j'ai un CD 6en1:

 -Gentoo 2005.0 x86

 -Gentoo 2005.0 amd64

 -Debian Sarge 3.0 r0a x86

 -Debian Sarge 3.0 r0a amd64

 -Fedora Core 4 x86

 -Fedora Core 4 amd64

J'avais trop de CD partout et ca m'ennerve de tout le temps chercher  :Wink: 

J'veux bien rediger un ptit HOWTO si ca interesse du monde

----------

## pijalu

 *_kal_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nan mais c'est génial, maintenant j'ai un CD 6en1:
> 
>  -Gentoo 2005.0 x86
> ...

 

Je suis sur que ca va interresser pas mal de monde...et en prime ce genre de howto prouves que les gentooiste ne sont pas sectaire  :Smile: 

Et pourquoi pas faire hoster ton iso/projet sur sourceforge.. ca peut etre pas mal un cd multi distrib...

----------

## _kal_

 *pijalu wrote:*   

>  *_kal_ wrote:*   
> 
> Nan mais c'est génial, maintenant j'ai un CD 6en1:
> 
>  -Gentoo 2005.0 x86
> ...

 

Bah ma fois pourquoi pas, si ca interesse des gens! Mais bon l'install de ces distrib necessite forcement le net, j'allais pas mettre les 2 GO de rpm de la Fedora  :Wink: 

C'est gratuit sourceforge?

----------

## boozo

moi j'veux bien mais pas avec les m^ 6...  :Laughing: 

----------

## pijalu

 *_kal_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bah ma fois pourquoi pas, si ca interesse des gens! Mais bon l'install de ces distrib necessite forcement le net, j'allais pas mettre les 2 GO de rpm de la Fedora 
> 
> C'est gratuit sourceforge?

 

je me doute, les dvd bluray c'est pas encore vraiment mainstream  :Smile: 

Yap, suffit d'ouvrir un compte et de soumettre le projet, pour le reste, y'a pas mal de doc dessus...

Tu as aussi http://developer.berlios.de/ , qui lui supporte subversion en plus de cvs

----------

## _kal_

He ben, d'abord j'vais faire le Howto, ensuite si j'vois que ca interesse du monde alors j'met le cd sur sourceforge  :Wink: 

En tout cas, je ne pensai pas reussir à integrer Debian au CD et c'est grace a cet esprit du libre que j'y suis parvenu. C'est dans ce type de situation que le "libre" prend tout son sens  :Smile: 

----------

## _kal_

Bon en fait on s'est enflammé un peu tot  :Laughing: 

Il me remet une erreur du meme style que precedemment apres le partitionnement du disque, lors de l'install du système de base.

 *Quote:*   

> Erreur de debootstrap
> 
> Echec de la récupération du fichier "release" de /cdrom/dists//Release

 

 Donc a mon avis il faut encore rajouter ton ptit code en C dans un fichier, mais lequel, alors la proutprout cosinus ! J'vais chercher un peu dans l'initrd ... J'commence a me fatigués, j'ai dormi a 6h du mat' cette nuit a cause de ce CD  :Rolling Eyes: 

EDIT: Voici deux screenshot :

http://kalhfr.free.fr/linux/divers/debian4.png

http://kalhfr.free.fr/linux/divers/debian5.png

----------

## pijalu

 *_kal_ wrote:*   

> Bon en fait on s'est enflammé un peu tot 
> 
> Il me remet une erreur du meme style que precedemment apres le partitionnement du disque, lors de l'install du système de base.
> 
>  *Quote:*   Erreur de debootstrap
> ...

 

EDIT: le nv patch 

```

--- ori/var/lib/dpkg/info/cdrom-detect.postinst 1970-01-01 01:00:00.000000000 +0100

+++ mod/var/lib/dpkg/info/cdrom-detect.postinst 2005-06-25 00:01:04.000000000 +0200

@@ -15,8 +15,8 @@

 # Is a cdrom already mounted?  If so, assume it's the right one..

 mount | grep -q ^/dev/cdroms/ && exit 0

-if [ -e /cdrom/.disk/info ] ; then

-   CDNAME=`cat /cdrom/.disk/info`

+if [ -e /cdrom/debian/.disk/info ] ; then

+   CDNAME=`cat /cdrom/debian/.disk/info`

    log "Detected CD '$CDNAME'"

    exit 0

 fi

@@ -132,8 +132,8 @@

     fi

 done

-if [ -e /cdrom/.disk/info ] ; then

-   CDNAME=`cat /cdrom/.disk/info`

+if [ -e /cdrom/debian/.disk/info ] ; then

+   CDNAME=`cat /cdrom/debian/.disk/info`

    log "Detected CD '$CDNAME'"

 else

    log "The available CD is not a Debian CD!"

@@ -145,9 +145,9 @@

 # Get all the pool directories into the dentry cache, to cut down on seek

 # times.

-poolcount="$(set -- /cdrom/pool/*/*; echo $#)"

+poolcount="$(set -- /cdrom/debian/pool/*/*; echo $#)"

 db_progress START 0 "$poolcount" cdrom-detect/scanning_progress_title

-for pooldir in /cdrom/pool/*/*; do

+for pooldir in /cdrom/debian/pool/*/*; do

        if [ -d "$pooldir" ]; then

                db_subst cdrom-detect/scanning_progress_step DIR "$pooldir"

                db_progress INFO cdrom-detect/scanning_progress_step

@@ -164,7 +164,7 @@

 # CDs currently have many links, parse the Release file to get the

 # actual suite name to use.

 for distlink in stable testing unstable ; do

-       relfile=/cdrom/dists/$distlink/Release

+       relfile=/cdrom/debian/dists/$distlink/Release

        if [ -e $relfile ] ; then

                suite=$(sed -n 's/^Suite: *//p' $relfile)

                log "Detected CD with '$suite' distribution"

```

Last edited by pijalu on Fri Jun 24, 2005 10:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## _kal_

 *pijalu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Un patch arrive et je te send une nouvelle modif a tester

 

Héhé cool  :Very Happy: 

J'ai l'impression qu'il y a des choses interessantes dans /mnt/initrd/var/lib/dpkg/info !

Extrait de /mnt/initrd/var/lib/dpkg/info/cdrom-detect.postinst :

```
# Get all the pool directories into the dentry cache, to cut down on seek

# times.

poolcount="$(set -- /cdrom/pool/*/*; echo $#)"

db_progress START 0 "$poolcount" cdrom-detect/scanning_progress_title

for pooldir in /cdrom/pool/*/*; do

---code---

# Set the suite used by base-installer and base-config to

# the suite that is on the CD. This assumes that there will

# be no more than one distribution on the CD, and that one of the

# testing, stable, or unstable links will point to it. Since the

# CDs currently have many links, parse the Release file to get the

# actual suite name to use.

for distlink in stable testing unstable ; do

        relfile=/cdrom/dists/$distlink/Release

        if [ -e $relfile ] ; then

```

Il faudrai modifié les /cdrom en /cdrom/debian non ?

EDIT: J'viens de recevoir ton patch, on a pensé à la même chose  :Wink:  Je test de suite

----------

## pijalu

 *_kal_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT: J'viens de recevoir ton patch, on a pensé à la même chose  Je test de suite

 

Yap, c'est bien ca.. le fichier modifier est celui qui s'occupe entre autre de la verif "cd debian" ...

La mauvaise nouvelle est que ci ca ne marche pas faudra que tu ailles te coucher, moi je va pas trainer, mon reveil sonne dans 4h...

----------

## _kal_

 *pijalu wrote:*   

>  *_kal_ wrote:*   
> 
> EDIT: J'viens de recevoir ton patch, on a pensé à la même chose  Je test de suite 
> 
> Yap, c'est bien ca.. le fichier modifier est celui qui s'occupe entre autre de la verif "cd debian" ...
> ...

 

Ouip je comprend, moi j'ai dormi que 5h la nuit précédente et j'ai passé la journée ENTIERE sur mon CD! Avec cette canicule a paris, mieux vaut passer son temps sur ca que sortir dehors  :Laughing: 

Et donc moi aussi j'vai pa tarder si ca marche pas. Toujours est il, merci pour ton aide, le CD a super bien avancé!

----------

## pijalu

 *_kal_ wrote:*   

>  *pijalu wrote:*    *_kal_ wrote:*   
> 
> EDIT: J'viens de recevoir ton patch, on a pensé à la même chose  Je test de suite 
> 
> Yap, c'est bien ca.. le fichier modifier est celui qui s'occupe entre autre de la verif "cd debian" ...
> ...

 

Bonne nuit et bonne chance... et c'est un plaisir de t'aider et comme t'as l'air bien motivé pour le faire, autant te donner un coup de main histoire que tu gagnes du temps  :Smile: 

----------

## _kal_

 *pijalu wrote:*   

>  *_kal_ wrote:*    *pijalu wrote:*    *_kal_ wrote:*   
> 
> EDIT: J'viens de recevoir ton patch, on a pensé à la même chose  Je test de suite 
> 
> Yap, c'est bien ca.. le fichier modifier est celui qui s'occupe entre autre de la verif "cd debian" ...
> ...

 

Merci  :Smile: 

Bonne nuit à toi aussi. Ca ne marche toujours pas, le message d'erreur a quelque peu changer mais ca plante toujours au même endroit. J'vai essayer de trifouiller encore un peu et dodo  :Wink: 

----------

## pijalu

 *_kal_ wrote:*   

>  *pijalu wrote:*    *_kal_ wrote:*    *pijalu wrote:*    *_kal_ wrote:*   
> 
> EDIT: J'viens de recevoir ton patch, on a pensé à la même chose  Je test de suite 
> 
> Yap, c'est bien ca.. le fichier modifier est celui qui s'occupe entre autre de la verif "cd debian" ...
> ...

 

Le message d'erreur, histoire que je m'occupe au boulot  :Smile: 

----------

## _kal_

 *pijalu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Le message d'erreur, histoire que je m'occupe au boulot 

 

Dsl, j'était au tel avec ma belle  :Razz: 

Heu bah j'ai quitte qemu donc je dois relancer toute l'installer pour faire le screenshot! Ca risque de prendre du temps donc va faire dodo et demain matin les screenshot seront la  :Wink: 

----------

## _kal_

Voici les deux screnshots de l'erreur :

http://kalhfr.free.fr/linux/divers/debian6.png

http://kalhfr.free.fr/linux/divers/debian7.png

Voici les fichiers cdrom-retriever et cdrom-detect.postinst :

http://kalhfr.free.fr/linux/divers/cdrom-detect.postinst

http://kalhfr.free.fr/linux/divers/cdrom-retriever

Allez s'coup ci j'vai dodo  :Wink: 

EDIT: Je pense avoir déceler une erreur dans la version modifiée de cdrom-retriever :

 *Quote:*   

> 	if db_get mirror/suite; then
> 
> 		suite=$RET
> 
> 		if [ -z $suite ]
> ...

 

J'ai donc corrigé en cela :

 *Quote:*   

> 	if db_get mirror/suite; then
> 
> 		suite=$RET
> 
> 		if [ -z $suite ]
> ...

 

Mais bon ca change rien, j'ai toujours l'erreur après le partitionnement, lors de l'install du système de base  :Laughing: Last edited by _kal_ on Fri Jun 24, 2005 11:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dyurne

[OFF] <pollueur de topic> vous êtes mignon tous les deux !  :Laughing:  </pollueur de topic> [/OFF]

trêve de plaisanterie, je serais pas contre un edit du premier post avec un petit howto récapitulatif, ça serait instructif je trouve, une fois le problème résolu bien sur.

----------

## _kal_

 *dyurne wrote:*   

> [OFF] <pollueur de topic> vous êtes mignon tous les deux !  </pollueur de topic> [/OFF]
> 
> trêve de plaisanterie, je serais pas contre un edit du premier post avec un petit howto récapitulatif, ça serait instructif je trouve, une fois le problème résolu bien sur.

 

 :Laughing: 

Des que mon CD sera 100% Opérationel, j'écrirai un Howto  :Wink: 

----------

## pijalu

 *_kal_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mais bon ca change rien, j'ai toujours l'erreur après le partitionnement, lors de l'install du système de base 
> 
> 

 

Hum... et tu as essayer avec le dernier initrd que je t'as envoyer ? (celui la change hack le montage du cdrom, donc en theorie si l'install ne joue pas a faire un umout ca doit passer... 

Je commence a croire que le plus simple sera de changer l'installeur de debian (cf wiki de l'installeur)...

----------

## _kal_

 *pijalu wrote:*   

>  *_kal_ wrote:*   
> 
> Mais bon ca change rien, j'ai toujours l'erreur après le partitionnement, lors de l'install du système de base 
> 
>  
> ...

 

Bon c'est bon je suis levé, douché et habillé  :Laughing: 

Je test l'initrd de suite, et je vous tien au courant  :Wink: 

----------

## _kal_

Bon ton nouvel initrd nous fait planter encore plutot, lors du test "CD Debian?"  :Laughing: 

Voici deux screenshots comme toujours :

http://kalhfr.free.fr/linux/divers/debian9.png

http://kalhfr.free.fr/linux/divers/debian8.png

J'vais essayer d'analyser l'initrd en profondeur, mais peut le probleme si situe dans le programme binaire "debian-installer" ?

----------

## _kal_

Bon, par désespoiré, j'ai lancé une installe à partir d l'iso originale de Debian afin d'observer les logs. Voici ce que j'ai apres le partitionnement dans le syslog :

```
nice ~ # tail syslog

Jun 25 10:00:10 main-menu[488]: DEBUG: configure libdebconfclient0, status: 0

Jun 25 10:00:10 main-menu[488]: DEBUG: virtual package libdebconfclient0

Jun 25 10:00:10 main-menu[488]: DEBUG: configure libdebian-installer4, status: 0

Jun 25 10:00:10 main-menu[488]: DEBUG: virtual package libdebian-installer4

Jun 25 10:00:10 main-menu[488]: DEBUG: configure mounted-partitions, status: 0

Jun 25 10:00:10 main-menu[488]: DEBUG: virtual package mounted-partitions

Jun 25 10:00:10 main-menu[488]: DEBUG: configure created-fstab, status: 0

Jun 25 10:00:10 main-menu[488]: DEBUG: virtual package created-fstab

Jun 25 10:00:11 base-installer: info: Execution hook before debootstrap

Jun 25 10:00:11 base-installer: info: Running /usr/lib/base-installer.d/40netcfg
```

Alors que sur mon LiveCD, ca plante a partir de :

 *Quote:*   

> Jun 25 10:00:10 main-menu[488]: DEBUG: virtual package created-fstab

 

Tout comme le montre ce screenshot

L'erreur se situe donc un peu avant l'execution du script 40netcfg...

EDIT: Le fichier ne se situe pas dans l'initrd, peut etre dans le kernel vmlinuz ?Last edited by _kal_ on Sat Jun 25, 2005 10:10 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pijalu

 *_kal_ wrote:*   

> Bon ton nouvel initrd nous fait planter encore plutot, lors du test "CD Debian?" 
> 
> Voici deux screenshots comme toujours :
> 
> http://kalhfr.free.fr/linux/divers/debian9.png
> ...

 

Hehe  :Wink: 

Ce que je crains est effectivement que l'install plante, mais apres l'install de sous package, qui eux n'ont pas de notions de la root reel... Pour l'instant, je suis en train de passer sur une autre solution: monter le cd et monter en loop l'iso debian... Je suis deja au plan B car tout marche, mais impossible de faire le partitionenement du disque.... Vo ke j'analyze ca  :Wink: 

----------

## _kal_

 *pijalu wrote:*   

>  *_kal_ wrote:*   Bon ton nouvel initrd nous fait planter encore plutot, lors du test "CD Debian?" 
> 
> Voici deux screenshots comme toujours :
> 
> http://kalhfr.free.fr/linux/divers/debian9.png
> ...

 

Héhé trés bonne idée !  :Wink: 

En effet, il suffit d'insérer un script qui mount ca et voila, pu besoin de se faire chier a tout patcher  :Laughing: 

----------

## pijalu

 *_kal_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Héhé trés bonne idée ! 
> 
> En effet, il suffit d'insérer un script qui mount ca et voila, pu besoin de se faire chier a tout patcher 

 

A first viewc bon, c vmware qui avait peter son disque virtuel  :Smile: Last edited by pijalu on Sat Jun 25, 2005 11:08 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## _kal_

 *pijalu wrote:*   

>  *_kal_ wrote:*   
> 
> Héhé trés bonne idée ! 
> 
> En effet, il suffit d'insérer un script qui mount ca et voila, pu besoin de se faire chier a tout patcher  
> ...

 

Bah la j'peu pas tester, j'suis sur une autre machine car la mienne devien dingue  :Crying or Very sad: 

En effet, j'ai fait un reboot et il me demande de faire un fsck manuel sur la racine. Donc je rentre le mot de apsse, je check et tout est clear. Mais au reboot, il me redemande de faire la maintenance ... capte po...

EDIT: Le message qui m'a lair dangereux au boot est : 

 *Quote:*   

> /: unattached inode 129084

 

Pourtant si je fait un fsck.ext3 sur /dev/sda3 (qui est mon root), bah c'est clean.

----------

## pijalu

 *_kal_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   /: unattached inode 129084 
> 
> Pourtant si je fait un fsck.ext3 sur /dev/sda3 (qui est mon root), bah c'est clean.

 

Meme un 

```

fsck.ext3 -f /dev/sda3

```

dit ke c clean ?

----------

## _kal_

 *pijalu wrote:*   

>  *_kal_ wrote:*   
> 
>  *Quote:*   /: unattached inode 129084 
> 
> Pourtant si je fait un fsck.ext3 sur /dev/sda3 (qui est mon root), bah c'est clean. 
> ...

 

Non, il repare plein de block/inode, me dit de rebooter car ca été modifié (j'ai répondu yes a toutes les questions pour réparer). Au reboot, il me dit toujours que j'ai une inode non attaché.

Voici ce que j'ai tapé : 

```
#umount /dev/sda3

#fsck.ext3 -y -b 163840 -f /dev/sda3
```

J'ai mis 163840 pour el block a utiliser car j'ai un block size de 32768 (jai pris le donc 5*32768).

----------

## pijalu

tu peux, juste pour la forme, le faire a partir d'un cd live ?

Meme resultat ?

et avec un -B a la place du -b (ton superblock est corrupt ???)

----------

## _kal_

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/sda1: clean, 36/8032 files, 6536/32096 blocks (check in 2 mounts)
> 
> /dev/sdb1: clean, 25539/30654464 files, 29191025/61277926 blocks (check in 5 mounts)
> 
> / contains a filesystem with error, check forced.
> ...

 

Si je fait Control-D pour lancer le systeme, tout marche bien, mais bon c'est genant  :Wink: 

----------

## _kal_

 *pijalu wrote:*   

> tu peux, juste pour la forme, le faire a partir d'un cd live ?
> 
> Meme resultat ?
> 
> et avec un -B a la place du -b (ton superblock est corrupt ???)

 

Heu j'vai le faire avec un livecd, mais le -B défini la taille et non la position ?

----------

## pijalu

 *_kal_ wrote:*   

>  *pijalu wrote:*   tu peux, juste pour la forme, le faire a partir d'un cd live ?
> 
> Meme resultat ?
> 
> et avec un -B a la place du -b (ton superblock est corrupt ???) 
> ...

 

-B : force fsck a selement chercher le superblock et compare la taille de ton superblock avec celui donner

-b : pour stipuler un autre superblock... ce que je comprends pas sauf si ton superblock est exploser... ==> j'aime pas, c une option qui donne froid dans le dos...

Et j'avoue ne jamais avoir du utiliser -b , et ne comprend pas le coup du 5 fois.... 

perso j'utilisera plutot mkfs.ext3 (cf man) pour connaitre le depart du superblock  :Smile: 

----------

## _kal_

 *pijalu wrote:*   

>  *_kal_ wrote:*    *pijalu wrote:*   tu peux, juste pour la forme, le faire a partir d'un cd live ?
> 
> Meme resultat ?
> 
> et avec un -B a la place du -b (ton superblock est corrupt ???) 
> ...

 

Bah en fait, le superblock étant vital, ext2/3 enregistre des copies de celui-ci sur l'étendu de la partoche. La taille de mon block étant de 32768, il y a donc une copie du superblock aux blocs 32769, 2*32678+1, 3*32768+1 etc...

Donc si le superblock par defaut, situé au block 0, est corrompu, je prend la sauvgarde a 32769 ou X*32768+1!

Voilà pour l'explication. j'ai fait le fsck.ext3 à partir du livecd de gentoo, je reboot et toujours le meme message  :Sad: 

----------

## pijalu

 *_kal_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bah en fait, le superblock étant vital, ext2/3 enregistre des copies de celui-ci sur l'étendu de la partoche. La taille de mon block étant de 32768, il y a donc une copie du superblock aux blocs 32769, 2*32678+1, 3*32768+1 etc...
> 
> Donc si le superblock par defaut, situé au block 0, est corrompu, je prend la sauvgarde a 32769 ou X*32768+1!
> ...

 

OK, je connais encore un peu les superblocks  :Wink: 

Mais now je comprend ton truc... tu parle de taille du superblock et pas de taille de block lorsque tu sors taille de block = 32768 , moa comprendre blocksize=32K ce qui me semble bcp, mais j'ai arreter l'ext3 rapidement apres sa sortie... mais ki me dits= oula, comment il determine le depart de son superblock avec la formule (5*blocksize) ... j'ai rater des trucs moi a force d'utiliser uniquement reiserfs  :Smile: 

Enfin, en attendant, je confirmes, l'initrd que je t'as mailer est ok, install debian done  :Smile: 

----------

## _kal_

 *pijalu wrote:*   

>  *_kal_ wrote:*   
> 
> Bah en fait, le superblock étant vital, ext2/3 enregistre des copies de celui-ci sur l'étendu de la partoche. La taille de mon block étant de 32768, il y a donc une copie du superblock aux blocs 32769, 2*32678+1, 3*32768+1 etc...
> 
> Donc si le superblock par defaut, situé au block 0, est corrompu, je prend la sauvgarde a 32769 ou X*32768+1!
> ...

 

Bon bah en fait ce que je t'ai dit ne marche pas sur mon systeme  :Laughing: 

Il trouve pas de superblock a 5*32768, suis obligé d'utiliser celui situé a 32768. Pourtant, dans le livre "Le système Linux" d'Oreilly, ils disent que ca marchent ainsi. Bref, c'est qu'un ptit probleme, j'vai bien finir par le resoudre. Toujours est il, c'est génial pour débian! Bon boulot mec, j'vai tenter d'ecrire le script moi meme avec de regarder ce que tu as fait dans l'initrd, voir si j'en suis capable  :Wink: 

Je te tiens au courant

----------

## pijalu

 *_kal_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bon bah en fait ce que je t'ai dit ne marche pas sur mon systeme 
> 
> Il trouve pas de superblock a 5*32768, suis obligé d'utiliser celui situé a 32768. Pourtant, dans le livre "Le système Linux" d'Oreilly, ils disent que ca marchent ainsi. Bref, c'est qu'un ptit probleme, j'vai bien finir par le resoudre. Toujours est il, c'est génial pour débian! Bon boulot mec, j'vai tenter d'ecrire le script moi meme avec de regarder ce que tu as fait dans l'initrd, voir si j'en suis capable 
> ...

 

Ah... les mysteres de l'ext3...

Have phun pour la modif  :Wink: 

----------

## _kal_

 *pijalu wrote:*   

>  *_kal_ wrote:*   
> 
> Bon bah en fait ce que je t'ai dit ne marche pas sur mon systeme 
> 
> Il trouve pas de superblock a 5*32768, suis obligé d'utiliser celui situé a 32768. Pourtant, dans le livre "Le système Linux" d'Oreilly, ils disent que ca marchent ainsi. Bref, c'est qu'un ptit probleme, j'vai bien finir par le resoudre. Toujours est il, c'est génial pour débian! Bon boulot mec, j'vai tenter d'ecrire le script moi meme avec de regarder ce que tu as fait dans l'initrd, voir si j'en suis capable 
> ...

 

Quel haine de voir un initrd fonctionnel pour debian sans pouvoir le tester  :Laughing: 

----------

## pijalu

 *_kal_ wrote:*   

>  *pijalu wrote:*    *_kal_ wrote:*   
> 
> Bon bah en fait ce que je t'ai dit ne marche pas sur mon systeme 
> 
> Il trouve pas de superblock a 5*32768, suis obligé d'utiliser celui situé a 32768. Pourtant, dans le livre "Le système Linux" d'Oreilly, ils disent que ca marchent ainsi. Bref, c'est qu'un ptit probleme, j'vai bien finir par le resoudre. Toujours est il, c'est génial pour débian! Bon boulot mec, j'vai tenter d'ecrire le script moi meme avec de regarder ce que tu as fait dans l'initrd, voir si j'en suis capable 
> ...

 

je dirais

```

 tar -clf - / | (cd /mnt/disk2 ; tar -xpf - )

```

ce qui ce traduit par je deplace ma root sur un autre disk / partition... tu test en changeant ta root dans ton grub/lilo et ton fstab et si c bon, tu reformates ce ext3 (en reiserfs par exemple)  :Wink: 

----------

## _kal_

 *pijalu wrote:*   

>  *_kal_ wrote:*    *pijalu wrote:*    *_kal_ wrote:*   
> 
> Bon bah en fait ce que je t'ai dit ne marche pas sur mon systeme 
> 
> Il trouve pas de superblock a 5*32768, suis obligé d'utiliser celui situé a 32768. Pourtant, dans le livre "Le système Linux" d'Oreilly, ils disent que ca marchent ainsi. Bref, c'est qu'un ptit probleme, j'vai bien finir par le resoudre. Toujours est il, c'est génial pour débian! Bon boulot mec, j'vai tenter d'ecrire le script moi meme avec de regarder ce que tu as fait dans l'initrd, voir si j'en suis capable 
> ...

 

Ouaip j'vais tester  :Wink:  J'y avai po pensé (tsé que t'as de bonnes idées toi ?  :Laughing: )

EDIT: Pourquoi :

```
 tar -clf - / | (cd /mnt/disk2 ; tar -xpf - )
```

et pas : 

```
 tar -cf - / | (cd /mnt/disk2 ; tar -xpf - )
```

J'ai regardé dans le man a quoi servé le commutateur -l :

 *Quote:*   

> -l, --one-file-system
> 
> stay in local file system when creating an archive

 

Mais bon j'pige pas  :Laughing: 

----------

## _kal_

Mais lol ! J'ai toujours la meme erreur meme en changeant mon root de partition (/dev/sda4). A mon avis, l'innode en l'air doit etre soi sur la partoche de boot ou soit sur la partoche de swap. J'vais changer les partitions sur un autre disque dur je pense  :Laughing: 

----------

## _kal_

Problème résolue :

C'était mon /dev/hdb qui avait une erreur; mais comme le message disait que c'était ma partition "/" qui avait une erreur, j'ai pas pensé a check le /dev/hdb1. En effet, /dev/hdb est monté sur /mnt/IBM, donc ca fait parti de "/" !

J'vais enfin pouvoir m'interesser de plus pres a ton initrd.gz de debian, mais avant j'vais tenter de créer le mien  :Wink: 

C'est parti ! :Cool: 

----------

## _kal_

Bon, j'ai modifié le fichier cdrom-detect.postinst en y ajoutant ceci :

 *Quote:*   

>        if mount -t iso9660 -o ro,exec $device /cdrom; then
> 
>             log "CDROM-mount succeeded: device=$device"
> 
> mount -o loop /cdrom/debian/i386/debian.iso /cdrom
> ...

 

Je vois dans les logs :

 *Quote:*   

> mount: Could not a find spare loop device

 

Mais apparemment l'installeur ne supporte pas l'option loop, tu sais pourquoi ? Ou quelqu'un ici sait pourquoi ?  :Wink: 

EDIT: Je crois avoir trouver, il faut chargé le module loop.ko  :Wink:  J'vais test

----------

## pijalu

 *_kal_ wrote:*   

> Bon, j'ai modifié le fichier cdrom-detect.postinst en y ajoutant ceci :
> 
>  *Quote:*          if mount -t iso9660 -o ro,exec $device /cdrom; then
> 
>             log "CDROM-mount succeeded: device=$device"
> ...

 

Bien, mais ya toujours d'autres prob la dans ce code... je peux dire ou tu veux trouver seul ?  :Wink: 

----------

## _kal_

Bah apparemment ca marche, j'en suis au partitionnement  :Very Happy: 

Trop fier de moi lol. Voici ce que j'ai fait :

var/lib/dpkg/info/cdrom-detect.postinst :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
>             if mount -t iso9660 -o ro,exec $device /cdrom; then
> ...

 

lib/debian-installer-startup.d/S02loop :

 *Quote:*   

> insmod /lib/modules/2.6.8-2-386/kernel/drivers/block/loop.ko

 

J'espere ne pas avoir le meme probleme que toi au partitionnement, on va voir  :Wink: 

EDIT: Bon bah ca a passer l'étape de partitionnement, ca installe le système de base là  :Very Happy:  Si ca va jusqu'au bout, je me peche sur ton initrd pour voir comme t'as mis en place l'option "isofile" que je trouve trés intéressante!  :Wink: 

----------

## pijalu

 *_kal_ wrote:*   

> Bah apparemment ca marche, j'en suis au partitionnement 
> 
> J'espere ne pas avoir le meme probleme que toi au partitionnement, on va voir 
> 
> EDIT: Bon bah ca a passer l'étape de partitionnement, ca installe le système de base là  Si ca va jusqu'au bout, je me peche sur ton initrd pour voir comme t'as mis en place l'option "isofile" que je trouve trés intéressante! 

 

Merde, l'initrd de la netinstall avait pas le loop.ko, j'avais du l'ajoute a partir de la version hd-install  :Smile: 

Par contre tu m'as appris un truc: c'est ok de rewriter un loop meme dans son mountpoint... pratik ca !

pour utiliser une var kernel, tu utilises simplement la variable d'appel  :Smile: 

ex: isofile ==> $isofile 

Tu remplaces dans ton code /cdrom/debian.iso par /cdrom/$isofile

That's all folk  :Smile: 

Pour le partman qui m'as planter dans les mains: vmware a reussit a clacker le hd virtuel ==> part ne marchait pas dessus... 2 heures pour m'en rendre compte  :Smile: 

==> c bon

----------

## pijalu

Now la question interessante : Cette mod marche t'elle avec les differentes install debian (warthy etc...) ...

Une autre: Pourquoi on a poster ca sur un forum gentoo... ca devrait etre fait sur un forum debian...

Un bon gros dvd et les 3 types de release pour 2 archi ....Last edited by pijalu on Sat Jun 25, 2005 4:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## _kal_

 *pijalu wrote:*   

>  *_kal_ wrote:*   Bah apparemment ca marche, j'en suis au partitionnement 
> 
> J'espere ne pas avoir le meme probleme que toi au partitionnement, on va voir 
> 
> EDIT: Bon bah ca a passer l'étape de partitionnement, ca installe le système de base là  Si ca va jusqu'au bout, je me peche sur ton initrd pour voir comme t'as mis en place l'option "isofile" que je trouve trés intéressante!  
> ...

 

 :Laughing: 

Trop fort le vmware qui plante le HD ! Ouaip moi aussi j'ai du ajouter le loop.ko, j'ai compilé ce module dans mon kernel 2.6.11 et ca marchais pas  :Sad: 

J'ai donc pris un kernel 2.6.8 sur ma debian de l'autre pc (qui est une machine de test), et la ca passait. Ouf!  :Very Happy: 

Oui on peux monter en loop une iso sur un rep déjà mounté. J'pense meme que c'est possible de mounter autre chose qu'une iso sur un rep déjà mounté. J'vais tenté l'histoire du paramètre isofile au kernel, merci pour l'info  :Wink: Last edited by _kal_ on Sat Jun 25, 2005 4:50 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## _kal_

 *pijalu wrote:*   

> Now la question interessante : Cette mod marche t'elle avec les differentes install debian (warthy etc...) ...

 

Je pense que oui. L'initrd charge en mémoire le minimum pour débuter l'installation. On lui ajouyte le module loop et le fait pointer vers une iso. Ca doi pouvoir amrcher avec n'importe quel distrib meme  :Wink: 

Suffit de trouver le bon fichier de l'installeur a modifier  :Very Happy: 

----------

## _kal_

 *pijalu wrote:*   

> Now la question interessante : Cette mod marche t'elle avec les differentes install debian (warthy etc...) ...
> 
> Une autre: Pourquoi on a poster ca sur un forum gentoo... ca devrait etre fait sur un forum debian...
> 
> Un bon gros dvd et les 3 types de release pour 2 archi ....

 

<TROLL> Tu connais des bons forums debian toi?  :Laughing:  </TROLL>

----------

## pijalu

 *_kal_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Trop fort le vmware qui plante le HD ! Ouaip moi aussi j'ai du ajouter le loop.ko, j'ai compilé ce module dans mon kernel 2.6.11 et ca marchais pas 
> 
> J'ai donc pris un kernel 2.6.8 sur ma debian de l'autre pc (qui est uen mache de test), et la ca apssait. Ouf! 
> ...

 

Pour le mount en loop un truc enfant sur le rep parent, never tried before, ca me semblait trop "bizar", mais tres bon a savoir ke ca marche...

Le vmware a peter son disque virtuel, du moins le prob de la partition a "disparu" apres effacer et recree ma vm de test... J'ai passer 2 heures a pas comprendre pourquoi partman deconnais a fond (pas d'erreur, juste avant la confir, lorsque je confirmais... il retournais a la confirm... )

----------

## _kal_

 *pijalu wrote:*   

>  *_kal_ wrote:*   
> 
> Trop fort le vmware qui plante le HD ! Ouaip moi aussi j'ai du ajouter le loop.ko, j'ai compilé ce module dans mon kernel 2.6.11 et ca marchais pas 
> 
> J'ai donc pris un kernel 2.6.8 sur ma debian de l'autre pc (qui est uen mache de test), et la ca apssait. Ouf! 
> ...

 

Qemu !  :Wink: 

----------

## pijalu

 *_kal_ wrote:*   

>  *pijalu wrote:*   Now la question interessante : Cette mod marche t'elle avec les differentes install debian (warthy etc...) ... 
> 
> Je pense que oui. L'initrd charge en mémoire le minimum pour débuter l'installation. On lui ajouyte le module loop et le fait pointer vers une iso. Ca doi pouvoir amrcher avec n'importe quel distrib meme 
> 
> Suffit de trouver le bon fichier de l'installeur a modifier 

 

En theorie oui, mais d'apres le package debian-install, il a "fort" changer.... 

En fait, je voyais plus un truc style: UN initrd pour tous (enfin un pour x86 et un 64)

----------

## _kal_

Par contre je suis en trian de penser a un truc, puisque /cdrom n'est plus un cdrom hardware mais un cdrom virtuel, alors lorsqu'il va tenter d'ejecter le cdrom a la fin de l'install, bah ca ne marchera pas  :Question: 

----------

## pijalu

 *_kal_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Qemu ! 

 

hehe, pour le boulot j'utilise vmware (plus veloce et plus compatible) , j'allais pas emerge qemu juste pour ca  :Smile: 

Enfin, apres le mauvais coups kil m'as fait....

----------

## _kal_

 *pijalu wrote:*   

>  *_kal_ wrote:*   
> 
> Qemu !  
> 
> hehe, pour le boulot j'utilise vmware (plus veloce et plus compatible) , j'allais pas emerge qemu juste pour ca 
> ...

 

Perso, j'ai essayer d'emerge vmware mais bon il ne se lancais pas, donc j'ai tenté qemu et j'ai été trés impréssioné. A tester quand tu auras le temps  :Wink: 

----------

## pijalu

 *_kal_ wrote:*   

> Par contre je suis en trian de penser a un truc, puisque /cdrom n'est plus un cdrom hardware mais un cdrom virtuel, alors lorsqu'il va tenter d'ejecter le cdrom a la fin de l'install, bah ca ne marchera pas 

 

Pas eu de probleme notable en "virtuel" puiske le cd etait une iso, il fait son rebot, mais en reel, le cd ne sera sans doute pas ejecter...

----------

## pijalu

 *_kal_ wrote:*   

>  *pijalu wrote:*    *_kal_ wrote:*   
> 
> Qemu !  
> 
> hehe, pour le boulot j'utilise vmware (plus veloce et plus compatible) , j'allais pas emerge qemu juste pour ca 
> ...

 

Pour vmware, apres l'emerge tu dois encore le configurer (il doit cree des modules pour ton kernel)

QEmu, je l'utilise aussi, mais helas il ne me donne pas d'aussi bon temps de reponse  :Sad: 

Je ne l'as donc pas emerger sur mon portable (et mes autres machines ne sont pas avec moi au boulot.... )l

Mais je va essayer, possible que le schmilibilik a avancer ces 6 derniers moisLast edited by pijalu on Sat Jun 25, 2005 5:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## _kal_

 *pijalu wrote:*   

> Pour vmware, apres l'emerge tu dois encore le configurer (il doit cree des modules pour ton kernel)
> 
> QEmu, je l'utilise aussi, mais helas il ne me donne pas d'aussi bon temps de reponse 
> 
> Mais je va essayer, possible que le schmilibilik a avancer ces 6 derniers mois

 

C'est vrai que les temps de réponses pendant l'install sont plutot long, mais quand c'est lancé ca rulezzz  :Very Happy: 

VMware, meme quand j'avai configuré les modules, il me disait de le refaire, mais bon me suis pa trop penché sur le problemo  :Wink: Last edited by _kal_ on Sat Jun 25, 2005 5:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## _kal_

J'crois comment faire en sorte que l'installeur eject le CDROM Hardware. Le script se trouve ici :

usr/lib/prebaseconfig.d/15cdrom-detect :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> .......
> 
> if test -x /target/usr/bin/eject ; then
> ...

 

EDIT: A quoi sert le "|| true" ? "OU" logique ?

----------

## pijalu

 *_kal_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT: A quoi sert le "|| true" ? "OU" logique ?

 

A se foutre de la valeur retourner par la commande  :Smile: 

(si le retour de la com est false, on return la valeur de l'exe de true... qui est bonne...

Je suppute que l'installeur a un mode debug qui execute les scripts ligne a ligne

----------

## _kal_

 *pijalu wrote:*   

>  *_kal_ wrote:*   
> 
> EDIT: A quoi sert le "|| true" ? "OU" logique ? 
> 
> A se foutre de la valeur retourner par la commande 
> ...

 

Mouais c'est du bash, j'peux pas comprendre  :Wink:  Est ce que ma modif' te semble correcte ?

----------

## pijalu

Voila, tout est bien qui fini bien...now tu n'as plus d'excuz, tu dois ecrire le howto...  :Wink: 

----------

## _kal_

 *pijalu wrote:*   

> Voila, tout est bien qui fini bien...now tu n'as plus d'excuz, tu dois ecrire le howto... 

 

Ouaip, je m'y plonge des que je peux.  :Wink: 

La modif' pour le scrip d'ejection te semble t elle corect ?

----------

## pijalu

 *_kal_ wrote:*   

>  *pijalu wrote:*    *_kal_ wrote:*   
> 
> EDIT: A quoi sert le "|| true" ? "OU" logique ? 
> 
> A se foutre de la valeur retourner par la commande 
> ...

 

Yap, mais eject sur une partition monté, la demonte nan ?... et comme il umount l'iso looper, ca devrait le faire meme sans...

by the way, autant etre propre  :Smile: Last edited by pijalu on Sat Jun 25, 2005 5:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## _kal_

 *pijalu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Yap, eject sur une partition monté, la demonte nan ?... et comme il umount l'iso looper, ca devrait le faire meme sans...
> 
> by the way, autant etre propre 

 

Hm je sais pas si ca le demonte, car sinon l'installeur ne ferait pas de "umount", ou alors ils le font par précaution, pour être propre  :Wink: 

----------

## pijalu

 *_kal_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hm je sais pas si ca le demonte, car sinon l'installeur ne ferait pas de "umount", ou alors ils le font par précaution, pour être propre 

 

D'hab je demonte mes cd avec eject... 1 commande ou 2 commandes a taper... mon choix est fait  :Wink: 

C'est donc pour etre "Debian"  :Smile: 

----------

## _kal_

Héhé, j'ai l'impression d'etre sur Jabber/IRC telmen ce topique est articulé autour de nous deux  :Laughing: 

----------

## pijalu

 *_kal_ wrote:*   

> Héhé, j'ai l'impression d'etre sur Jabber/IRC telmen ce topique est articulé autour de nous deux 

 

Et sur debian....  :Laughing: 

Bon, j'emerge jabber  :Wink: 

----------

## _kal_

 *pijalu wrote:*   

>  *_kal_ wrote:*   Héhé, j'ai l'impression d'etre sur Jabber/IRC telmen ce topique est articulé autour de nous deux  
> 
> Et sur debian.... 
> 
> Bon, j'emerge jabber 

 

Héhé, c'est clair il serai temps d'emerge jabber, maintenant que tout soit fini  :Laughing: 

Voici mon jabber : _kal_@jabber.fr

Mais ce soir je ne serai pas connecté, rdb avec ma belle  :Wink: 

----------

## _kal_

Bon, hier soir j'était en train de pensé qu'utiliser l'iso pour installer le système c'était un peu risqué. En effet, certain cdrom ont du mal a gérer des gros fichiers, et donc il y a de grande chance d'erreur de copie de fichiers pendant l'installation si la source est un fichier iso de +100mo.  :Razz: 

J'ai donc trouvé une autre méthode, toute aussi efficace. Faire un bind d'un répertoire enfant sur son répertoire parent! Le principe est le même :

var/lib/dpkg/info/cdrom-detect.postinst

 *Quote:*   

> ...
> 
>         if mount -t iso9660 -o ro,exec $device /cdrom; then
> 
>             log "CDROM-mount succeeded: device=$device"
> ...

 

J'ai testé pour l'i386 et ca marche, reste plus qu'a répéter l'opération pour l'amd64  :Smile: 

----------

## pijalu

 *_kal_ wrote:*   

> Bon, hier soir j'était en train de pensé qu'utiliser l'iso pour installer le système c'était un peu risqué. En effet, certain cdrom ont du mal a gérer des gros fichiers, 

 

Ha, jamais entendu ca mais why not... 

Et t'etais pas senser etre avec ta belle ?

Note: si tu place ton bind apres tout les check mount, tu ne devras mettre qu'une seule ligne ;-0

----------

## _kal_

 *pijalu wrote:*   

>  *_kal_ wrote:*   Bon, hier soir j'était en train de pensé qu'utiliser l'iso pour installer le système c'était un peu risqué. En effet, certain cdrom ont du mal a gérer des gros fichiers,  
> 
> Ha, jamais entendu ca mais why not... 
> 
> Et t'etais pas senser etre avec ta belle ?
> ...

 

Bah moi j'ai déjà eu des chti problemes lorsque j'essayer de copier des gros fichiers à partir de mon cdrom, donc mieux vaut etre prudent  :Wink: 

Oui j'était avec ma belle, mais j'y ai pensé quand même  :Embarassed:  geeks attitude  :Laughing: 

Je ne suis pas sur que cela marche si je met le mount a la fin du check mount, car ceci place un break si mounted=1 :

 *Quote:*   

>         if mount -t iso9660 -o ro,exec $device /cdrom; then
> 
>             log "CDROM-mount succeeded: device=$device"
> 
>             mounted=1
> ...

 

Je ne sais pas a quoi sert le break, mais je suppose qu'il doit sortir du while et donc ne pas executer mon mount bind que j'ai placé a la fin  :Question: 

----------

## pijalu

 *_kal_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bah moi j'ai déjà eu des chti problemes lorsque j'essayer de copier des gros fichiers à partir de mon cdrom, donc mieux vaut etre prudent 
> 
> Oui j'était avec ma belle, mais j'y ai pensé quand même  geeks attitude 
> ...

 

Pour le gros fichier: en fait comme tu monte l'iso en loop elle n'est pas acceder en un block... le probleme que tu as eu est doit etre simplement due a un bad crc sur le fichier, et si tu ne fait pas une copie force (avec dd) meme sur erreur il envoit un "failed"... Mais bon, l'avantage de la copie de l'iso c'est avant tout de ne pas devoir a faire attention a la "offical directory tree" debian  :Wink: 

J'imagine bien la scene romantique: Cheri, tu as l'air soucieux, tu as des problemes... Oui, je me demande si on peux changer la methode de l'initrd de l'install de la sarge pour... 

Pour le script,

Quand je dits apres, c'est juste avant le cd-check "Official Debian" (le if [ -e /.disk/jesaispluskwa ]...)

Il est dans tout les chemins d'exec  :Wink: 

Edit: oui, le break sort du while, logique puiske k'il a trouver le cd... plus besoin de chercher

Comme tu commences a bien comprendre le truc, ce serait pas mal que tu ajoutes aussi l'option d'un initrd que ne servirait qu'a verifier le md5 du cd complet (option verify) histoire que si l'utilisateur a un prob, ben il puisse verifier son cd facilement  :Smile: 

----------

## pijalu

Et tant ke j'y suis, change le "debian" par un param de kernel pour etre propre, et ajoute avant le mount un

(usedir par ex)

```

if [ -z $usedir ]; then

   usedir=debian/i386

fi

#le mout

mount -o bind /cdrom/$usedir /cdrom 

```

(si tu ne le stipule pas, ce sera debian/i386)Last edited by pijalu on Sun Jun 26, 2005 10:35 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## _kal_

 *pijalu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pour le gros fichier: en fait comme tu monte l'iso en loop elle n'est pas acceder en un block... le probleme que tu as eu est doit etre simplement due a un bad crc sur le fichier, et si tu ne fait pas une copie force (avec dd) meme sur erreur il envoit un "failed"... Mais bon, l'avantage de la copie de l'iso c'est avant tout de ne pas devoir a faire attention a la "offical directory tree" debian 
> 
> J'imagine bien la scene romantique: Cheri, tu as l'air soucieux, tu as des problemes... Oui, je me demande si on peux changer la methode de l'initrd de l'install de la sarge pour... 
> ...

 

En fait les problemes que j'ai eu avec les gros fichiers, c'était lorsque je copié un fichier de 50MO directement sur le disque dur. Et souvent ca passait pas. J'me suis donc dit : "Autant pas prendre de risque, on av faire un bind du directory debien au lieu d'un loop".  :Wink: 

C'est clair qu'hier soir, il y a eu un bon moment ou j'était silencieux, lorsque je conduisait la belle pour aller au cinéma. Excuse : "Je me concentre sur la route chérie"  :Laughing: 

Pour le script bah j'vais tester  :Smile: 

En ce qui concerne l'initrd qui s'occupe de tester le md5 du CD, je ne sais pas trop comment m'y prendre. Ripper l'installeur Debian et inserer la commande des que le cdrom est monté ? Il faudrai se créer un initrd minimum, avec les modules suffisant pour monter le CDROM et initialiser un checksum.Ca doit être possible mais j'sais pas comment m'y prendre  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## pijalu

 *_kal_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> En fait les problemes que j'ai eu avec les gros fichiers, c'était lorsque je copié un fichier de 50MO directement sur le disque dur. Et souvent ca passait pas. J'me suis donc dit : "Autant pas prendre de risque, on av faire un bind du directory debien au lieu d'un loop". 
> 
> 

 

Y'a moyen de faire bien les choses, et tant ka faire un howto, autant ke ce soit complet... tu verif si une variable kernel (isofile) existe, si oui tu la loop, sinon tu bind

```

if [ -z $isofile ]; then 

   #no iso, bind the directory

   if [ -z $usedir ]; then

      # use debian/i386 as default

      usedir=debian/i386

   fi

   #mount

   mount -o bind /cdrom/${usedir} /cdrom 

else

   # got it, mount as loop

   mount -o loop /cdrom/${isofile} /cdrom

fi

```

 *_kal_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> C'est clair qu'hier soir, il y a eu un bon moment ou j'était silencieux, lorsque je conduisait la belle pour aller au cinéma. Excuse : "Je me concentre sur la route chérie" 
> 
> 

 

Et c'est la que tu prends 3 priorite de "gauche" sans que TU ne le remarque  :Wink: 

 *_kal_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pour le script bah j'vais tester 
> 
> En ce qui concerne l'initrd qui s'occupe de tester le md5 du CD, je ne sais pas trop comment m'y prendre. Ripper l'installeur Debian et inserer la commande des que le cdrom est monté ? Il faudrai se créer un initrd minimum, avec les modules suffisant pour monter le CDROM et initialiser un checksum.Ca doit être possible mais j'sais pas comment m'y prendre 

 

hehe, yap, ce qui signifie que ca va prendre les 3/4 du howto juste pour ca  :Wink: 

Je te le ferais si le howto est populaire et que tu hosts les "sources" sur berlios ou sourceforge  :Smile: 

----------

## _kal_

 *pijalu wrote:*   

>  *_kal_ wrote:*   
> 
> En fait les problemes que j'ai eu avec les gros fichiers, c'était lorsque je copié un fichier de 50MO directement sur le disque dur. Et souvent ca passait pas. J'me suis donc dit : "Autant pas prendre de risque, on av faire un bind du directory debien au lieu d'un loop". 
> 
>  
> ...

 

C'est incroyable ce que l'on peut faire avec bash ! Je trouve ton code trés propres et c'est vraiment compréhensible. J'ai envi d'investir dans un livre sur le Scripting Bash, en connais tu un bon à me conseiller ?

Pour le script md5, comme cela semble relativement complexe, on s'en occupera effectivement si le howto est populaire  :Wink: 

----------

## pijalu

 *_kal_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> C'est incroyable ce que l'on peut faire avec bash ! Je trouve ton code trés propres et c'est vraiment compréhensible. J'ai envi d'investir dans un livre sur le Scripting Bash, en connais tu un bon à me conseiller ?
> 
> Pour le script md5, comme cela semble relativement complexe, on s'en occupera effectivement si le howto est populaire 
> ...

 

En fait, la plupart des shell sous unix sont puissant et tu peux ecrire en quelque lignes des trucs relativement complexes et puissants...

Pour les bouquins sur Bash, pas vraiment vu que j'en ai jamais lu... 

edit: man bash ?  :Wink: 

edit2: A voir: http://www.sharewareplaza.com/Advanced-Bash-Scripting-Guide-download_13588.html (merci google)

MD5: oki

----------

## _kal_

 *pijalu wrote:*   

>  *_kal_ wrote:*   
> 
> C'est incroyable ce que l'on peut faire avec bash ! Je trouve ton code trés propres et c'est vraiment compréhensible. J'ai envi d'investir dans un livre sur le Scripting Bash, en connais tu un bon à me conseiller ?
> 
> Pour le script md5, comme cela semble relativement complexe, on s'en occupera effectivement si le howto est populaire 
> ...

 

Mouais le man bash est trop technique  :Wink: 

En fait j'hésite entre ces deux la :

http://www.eyrolles.com/Informatique/Livre/9782212114836/livre-100-scripts-shell-unix.php

http://www.eyrolles.com/Informatique/Livre/9782212114058/livre-scripts-sous-linux.php

Script sous linux semble etre plus complet, puisqu'il presente un apprentissage à awk/sed qui sont trés fréquent dans les scripts  :Wink: 

----------

## _kal_

Ecriture du HOWTO commencé, j'en suis déjà à 4 pages sur OpenOffice Writer  :Wink: 

Autant dire qu'il risque d'être long, avec tout ce qu'il y a à dire  :Laughing: 

----------

## pijalu

 *_kal_ wrote:*   

> Ecriture du HOWTO commencé, j'en suis déjà à 4 pages sur OpenOffice Writer 
> 
> Autant dire qu'il risque d'être long, avec tout ce qu'il y a à dire 

 

Tu expliques aussi la copie de ton hd lors de tes probs ext2 ?  :Laughing: 

----------

## _kal_

 *pijalu wrote:*   

>  *_kal_ wrote:*   Ecriture du HOWTO commencé, j'en suis déjà à 4 pages sur OpenOffice Writer 
> 
> Autant dire qu'il risque d'être long, avec tout ce qu'il y a à dire  
> 
> Tu expliques aussi la copie de ton hd lors de tes probs ext2 ? 

 

 :Laughing: 

Non mais je mettrai un lien vers ce topic pour ceux qui rencontrent des problèmes, que ce soit pour la création du CD ou pour la vérification d'un système de fichier  :Wink: 

----------

## Trevoke

Vu que tu as ton HOWTO, on ajoute un petit (resolu) dans le titre?

----------

## _kal_

Voilà  :Wink: 

----------

